# modifying tools



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

modifying my mud tubes
http://com/photo.php?v=406979679369749


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

I have heard of guys making homemade buckets that can be carried around their necks. The tape and mud is placed in the buckets and tape is ran through and placed on the walls. 

You guys ever heard of that?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> modifying my mud tubes
> http://com/photo.php?v=406979679369749


Your link is not working.:no:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Your link is not working.:no:


patent pending:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Part Time Taper said:


> I have heard of guys making homemade buckets that can be carried around their necks. The tape and mud is placed in the buckets and tape is ran through and placed on the walls.
> 
> You guys ever heard of that?


Guy I used to work with did that. He didn't carry it around his neck though.:laughing:


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

shanekw1 said:


> Guy I used to work with did that. He didn't carry it around his neck though.:laughing:


I want to see some pictures of these fabled devices. Lol


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Used with the sh!t box or super taper. Lots of guys just run a belt through the box the mud comes in & just throw it away instead of cleaning


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Sh!t box is hopper that alows tape to run through the bottom coating the tape in mud.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Probity Drywall said:


> Used with the sh!t box or super taper. Lots of guys just run a belt through the box the mud comes in & just throw it away instead of cleaning


would never use anything like that....lol:thumbup:


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Its messey. Not my perferred method either. I dry tape as fast as I run a bazooca


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

if you have a tube the only way to clean it is to remove the cone tip or leave it in water all the time !


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Probity Drywall said:


> Its messey. Not my perferred method either. I dry tape as fast as I run a bazooca


its not messey at all...the bazooca makes a mess but the tube dont make a mess @ all well I did a job the other day and had one drop on the garage floor and than I boxed to coats as well in the same day:clap:
lol you could not keep up with a bazooca by hand lol or a bango or a better than ever taper... mesh is only good if you mix durabond or plaster:laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I am guilty of butchering a 12" knife to match an odd angle... =X


----------

